# Congratulations Barry Richardson



## Mike Jones (Nov 2, 2014)

Barry's _Oriental Style Occasional Table _won Second place in a prestigious Arizona contest, and a pictures of his entry was included in the November-December issue of _"Woodworker West" _magazine.

Because he won a bunch of money and lots of free tools, and because it is the tradition here on WoodBarter that folks that hit the big-time (as Barry has), he will be required to buy the beer! 

We are all looking forward to that, I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats, Barry!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats Barry !!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats BARRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2014)

Way to go Barry!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2014)

Good job. I won second place once. Well it was only two of us. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jmurray (Nov 2, 2014)

Go get em Barry.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

I loved that table Barry it's worthy of a ribbon. Congrats!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 2, 2014)

Great News. Way to go, Barry! Congratulations.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2014)

Raising the bar for the rest of us! Congrats!!! Chuck


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 2, 2014)

Barry,.... way to go ... could not happen to a nicer person.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 2, 2014)

Better watch it Barry, your artistic talents are starting to show again!!! Congratulations*.*


----------



## Brink (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TimR (Nov 2, 2014)

Wonderful news!! Congrats Barry, that's very cool.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Way to go Barry! That is awesome!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2014)

Well deserved Barry.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats, and I'm lucky enough to have a Barry creation


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome, Barry!


----------



## Turkish walnut (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats Barry!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Woodworker West you say? I will have to check it out, I'm surprised the sponsor said nothing about it being in there, the contest was about 6 months ago, this is better than getting your name in the phonebook!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats my friend!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Barry's _Oriental Style Occasional Table _won Second place in a prestigious Arizona contest, and a pictures of his entry was included in the November-December issue of _"Woodworker West" _magazine.



Single copies of the magazine, as well as subscriptions and digital subscriptions can be found here:
http://www.woodwest.com/ It is my favorite!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 3, 2014)

Barry nice man - very nice indeed cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Single copies of the magazine, as well as subscriptions and digital subscriptions can be found here:
> http://www.woodwest.com/ It is my favorite!


Thanks Mike, just ordered a copy....


----------

